# My Venge



## vthee

I just got my Project Black Venge in... 

gonna be using SRAM Red Black and zipp 404's.


----------



## Wildcard

Wanna see the end result, comon get to work!!


----------



## lfleming77

Im doing the exact same setup waiting on the frame. I have everything else. Looks great!!


----------



## Guest

*Project Black Venge*

I have had mine for a week. Awesome and fast. Slippery in the wind and stiff as heck. You can feel the power when you step on the pedals. 

Size 54
SRAM Red w/ standard BB
S-works Stem and Bar
Fizik Antares Saddle
Look Keo carbon pedals
13.5 lbs with Zipp 202
14.8 with Zipp 404 clinchers


----------



## stover

thats hot!! me likes.


----------



## thehook

Shwiiingggggggg!


----------



## Wildcard

sweeeeeet!!


----------



## Special Eyes

drooool.


----------



## DarkoBWM

Zipp 202's are lighter than 404s?


----------



## quanster42

of course. 202s are tubulars and only 32mm deep vs. 58mm for 404s.


----------



## campy4eva

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

Damn nice. Seriously considering ordering one. I think next shipment will be in September though....at least where I live. Personally, I will try to stay with the "black" theme; ie, blacking out most of the bike/components for that stealthier look.


----------



## Wildcard

Need some more pictures, is a sweet looking bike!!


----------



## will2007

*new venge*

Just took the new venge out for 75 miles today. Wow this bike is fast. It is easily as stiff as the tarmac sl3, although the ride is a little harsher than the sl3. It is an awesome bike.


----------



## pbd

^Is it just me, or are you a pretty tall person?

Or maybe it's something about the camera. What size frame is that?


----------



## Ollie Right

will2007 said:


> Just took the new venge out for 75 miles today. Wow this bike is fast. It is easily as stiff as the tarmac sl3, although the ride is a little harsher than the sl3. It is an awesome bike.



I just want to ask how tall you are? I am thinking about the 61 CM Venge but I think the longer headtube on the larger size does not look as good as the smaller frames.

Looks out of proportion somewhat.


----------



## will2007

*venge*

The bike is a 58. I am 6'2" and the fit is great. The seat height, saddle to bar drop,... are the same as they were on the tarmac that I had. The size may look bigger than it really is because I took the picture from above the bike.


----------



## ukbloke

Ollie Right said:


> I am thinking about the 61 CM Venge but I think the longer headtube on the larger size does not look as good as the smaller frames.


For the Tarmac I find the size 54-56 looks perfectly proportioned to my eyes, and then they go out of proportion more as you get away from those mid-sizes. The 52 and 58 are OK looking, but I tend to agree that the 61 is a bit of an outlier. The team geometries look great to me regardless of size because the head tube is more traditionally sized.

But this is just aesthetics. When you are riding it you need the bike that fits you the best, and if that is the 61 then so be it. My body is equally out of proportion at 6'5" so I find myself on the larger frame sizes but have learned to live with it. The other thing to watch out for is the top-tube length. I found that it was 1cm too long on the 61 for me.

At least I now know that it is possible for someone my height and on a bike with a long head tube like mine to win Paris Roubaix!


----------



## Ollie Right

ukbloke said:


> The team geometries look great to me regardless of size because the head tube is more traditionally sized.]


Ukbloke - by team geometries do you mean the Di2 version that is in HTC colours or the actual HTC Team bikes? TIA


----------



## ukbloke

Ollie Right said:


> Ukbloke - by team geometries do you mean the Di2 version that is in HTC colours or the actual HTC Team bikes? TIA


I actually meant the team geometry Tarmac frames that Specialized sold in previous years (they stopped altogether for 2011), and these did match the ones that the pro teams use. I see for Venge that they have reduced the head tube compared to the current Tarmac in the same size, for example 210 versus 230mm for the size 61, so this will help some with the proportions. I always felt the 61 Tarmac was particularly over-sized, but then there used to be a 64 Roubaix too!

I don't know if the actual HTC Team bikes have lower head-tube sizes than the consumer ones - that's certainly possible.


----------



## se7en34

love that bike!


----------



## Ropes4u

will2007 said:


> Just took the new venge out for 75 miles today. Wow this bike is fast. It is easily as stiff as the tarmac sl3, although the ride is a little harsher than the sl3. It is an awesome bike.


I hate you..


----------



## Ollie Right

I got my new 61CM Venge from the Ruislip Concept store. Took them 2 days to get the Di2 done but they did an excellent job. Rides so much sweeter compared to my previous bike. Feels there is more acceleration and sharper handling and with the hot summer where I live and high winds it is also more stable.

Looks fast standing still!


----------



## Cni2i

Ollie Right said:


> I got my new 61CM Venge from the Ruislip Concept store. Took them 2 days to get the Di2 done but they did an excellent job. Rides so much sweeter compared to my previous bike. Feels there is more acceleration and sharper handling and with the hot summer where I live and high winds it is also more stable.
> 
> Looks fast standing still!


Congrats! Project Black Venge S-works look amazing. BTW, how would you compare the Venge S-works to a Tarmac S-works? My limited time experience with the Venge told me that it felt "harsher" than my previous Tarmac S-works. Not sure if I would do a Century, for example, on a Venge. Again, my experience on the Venge was just two 15 minute rides.


----------



## Ollie Right

Cni2i said:


> Congrats! Project Black Venge S-works look amazing. BTW, how would you compare the Venge S-works to a Tarmac S-works? My limited time experience with the Venge told me that it felt "harsher" than my previous Tarmac S-works. Not sure if I would do a Century, for example, on a Venge. Again, my experience on the Venge was just two 15 minute rides.


No experience of a Tarmac (yet). Old bike was a Felt AR3 and the ride of this one is so much better in every way and a lot smoother on the road. Relative to the AR3 (Full SRAM Red) this is smoother and more responsive. I live in a flat area with high winds and so this suits my needs well. 

The Di2 is super slick and quiet but still getting used to the shift lever operation vs. SRAM Double tap.


----------



## NealH

Nice bike Ollie, very nice. Is that the new Romin EVO saddle? If so then how do you like it? I have heard its basically the Romin Expert except with a bit more padding. I wish Specialized offered it separately but, it appears it will be fall or winter before they have them available. I guess right now about the only way to get one is to buy a Venge. Maybe I should do that .


----------



## bds3

ukbloke said:


> For the Tarmac I find the size 54-56 looks perfectly proportioned to my eyes, and then they go out of proportion more as you get away from those mid-sizes. The 52 and 58 are OK looking, but I tend to agree that the 61 is a bit of an outlier. The team geometries look great to me regardless of size because the head tube is more traditionally sized.


I completely agree with you and is the only complaint I have about my 61 cm Tarmac. It fits me like a glove so I have to deal with it, but it doesn't look as good as the 58 and definitely not the 56. 

And to all you guys with the project black venges: sweet bikes, I'm jealous.


----------



## LeeBradySL2

I want one!


----------



## LeeBradySL2

I want one!!!


----------



## vthee

After much wait I'm picking up my venge today after my bike fit. I will post pics asap.


----------



## mile2424

Can't wait to see! Post pics! Hurry...Hurry...Hurry!!!!!


----------



## vthee

Just picked up my S-Works Venge from the bike shop today...

what do you guys think? 

i gotta make some small final adjustments but here are some teaser pics.


----------



## mile2424

Looks great! What size? Looks like a 54?


----------



## Cni2i

Wow...damn nice!!! I wouldn't change a thing....maybe a lighter set of wheels for climbing, but other than that......she's beautiful. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## vthee

its a 52...


----------



## mile2424

any chance you weighed it?


----------



## vthee

i haven't weighed it yet but i'll do it when i get some adjustments made today at the lbs... its a tad bit heavier than my sl3 on first examination.

I have 303's on the sl3


----------



## mile2424

Still guessing you are coming in around 15.5-16 lbs


----------



## vthee

I would say around 15.. no where near 16 lbs. but i'll let you guys know when i weigh the bike.


----------



## Arnoud

@vthee : how do you compare your sl3 to THE Venge ride wise? Real difference?


----------



## vthee

yeah to me there is a real difference... my sworks sl3 is more agile and nimble. if the SL3 were a 10 the Venge would be an 8...

the venge is a tad bit heavier but definitely easier to maintain speed... it wants to accelerate.

I did a 30 mile ride yesterday... mainly flat and I compared my garmin results and the venge was consistantly 2-3 miles faster compared to my sl3. Not sure if thats accurate but the venge feels much faster when accelerating on a flat where the sworks sl3 feels much faster climbing.

I hope that helps...


----------



## jsedlak

how long did it take you to find the frame?


----------



## terrain

The smaller sizes seem to be available -- it's the larger sizes that I'm having problems finding. My LBS is still waiting on mine as it was supposed to come from the '2nd' batch - Looking for Red/Carbon. Had an option on Black built with 404's - SRAM(Black) but am holding out for the Red/Carbon - Di2 or SR11.


----------



## 2Slo4U

vthee said:


> I did a 30 mile ride yesterday... mainly flat and I compared my garmin results and the venge was consistantly 2-3 miles faster compared to my sl3. Not sure if thats accurate but the venge feels much faster when accelerating on a flat where the sworks sl3 feels much faster climbing.
> 
> I hope that helps...


No offense.....You have a beautiful bike and I would love to have one in my stable but are you sure it was 2-3 mph faster?? If that's the case, I'm in trouble because apparently, everyone can now go buy an additional 2-3 mph.


----------



## vthee

Yeah I'm not sure if the 2-3 miles is accurate but that's what my Garmin says... Perhaps I was pushing harder cause its a new bike?


----------



## jsedlak

terrain said:


> The smaller sizes seem to be available -- it's the larger sizes that I'm having problems finding. My LBS is still waiting on mine as it was supposed to come from the '2nd' batch - Looking for Red/Carbon. Had an option on Black built with 404's - SRAM(Black) but am holding out for the Red/Carbon - Di2 or SR11.


ughf.


----------



## Italianrider76

Driveside pics!


----------



## GTR2ebike

Perfect build, I wouldn't change a thing. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Math's

What is the difference between the tarmac and the venge?


----------



## antihero77

looks fast standing still


----------



## hd tech

I just ordered my Project Black Venge with full Dura ace. I don't expect to see it until October. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Ollie Right

hd tech said:


> I just ordered my Project Black Venge with full Dura ace. I don't expect to see it until October. I can't wait to get it.


Did you manage to get it before the price increase? Spec have it for $4400 on their website now.


----------



## jsedlak

$4400... ughf


----------



## hd tech

Yes. I did order the bike before the price increase. I didn't order just the frame I ordered the complete bike.The next day the price went up.


----------



## eordman

Do you know what the rest of the venge lineup looks like? I heard something about a Ui2 version


----------



## AvantDale

There is a "Pro" version running the Ui2.


----------



## Zeekster64

If I saw you riding that, I'd probably jack you up and laugh as you try and chase me with your cleats on. 


Nice bike.


----------



## Ollie Right

$18K for the McLaren Version! Crazy price.

Specialized S-Works + McLaren Venge - New York's Oldest and Largest Bike Store


----------



## Cni2i

Ollie Right said:


> $18K for the McLaren Version! Crazy price.
> 
> Specialized S-Works + McLaren Venge - New York's Oldest and Largest Bike Store


:yikes: Knew they were expensive but WOW! Seems like only those who could actually afford a McLaren sports car would drop $18K for a road bike. Insane.


----------



## lark

will2007:
Don’t you think the harsher ride comes from the bigger seat post?

What about crosswind how does it handle in crosswind?

Vthee:
you talk about gaining 2-3 mph, is it really that good?


----------



## TheBaroness

I just got my 2012 Venge Pro (SRAM Red black/blue frame) this afternoon and took it for a quick ride. My previous bike was a Giant TCR Advance W. Based on the comparison between the two, the Venge is noticeably faster (once you hit 30kph it's like turning a set of afterburners on - effortless), and obviously a much stiffer ride. However, I don't think the comfort is diminished much, if at all, from my previous bike. I haven't ridden a Tarmac so I can't compare the two, but I'm very impressed by the Venge so far.


----------



## will2007

*venge*

Now that I have been riding the venge for several months I can give a better perspective on the ride. The bike is "faster" when riding on flats, rollers and down hill. It does not climg like the sl3 that I had previously. Give the choice between the two bikes I would ride the venge for everything except an uphill TT or a road race with lots of climbing (and that is debateable). The venge is very stable cornering and as mentioned above really flows once you get rolling fast. Although the ride is somewhat harsh/stiff, I don't have any issues with back pain or fatigue related to the stiffness. Bottom line is this bike rides incredibly well and inspires confidence down hill and in turns.


----------



## jsedlak

Given it has roughly the same geometry as the SL3/SL4... what do you feel that makes it lack on the climbs? Too stiff? Not stiff enough? Weight?


----------



## will2007

There is some added weight, but there is more than that. I am not discerning enough to know what specifically it is. I like to climb out of the saddle most of the time and it just doesn't flow (whatever that means) like the sl3.


----------



## Rouleur

*2011 S-Works Venge Project Black*

54cm
SRAM Red Components
FSA K-Force Bar and Stem 42cm/11cm
Rolf TdF 58 tubular wheels with Continental GP4000 tires
Specialized Phenom SL saddle
Specialized Crank with SRAM Red Rings 53/39T
Specialized H2O Cages
Dura Ace Chain and Cassette
Speedplay Zero Ti Pedals

Bike Weighs 14.3 lbs.
Rider Weighs 148 lbs.


----------



## Cni2i

Rouleur said:


> 54cm
> SRAM Red Components
> FSA K-Force Bar and Stem 42cm/11cm
> Rolf TdF 58 tubular wheels with Continental GP4000 tires
> Specialized Phenom SL saddle
> Specialized Crank with SRAM Red Rings 53/39T
> Specialized H2O Cages
> Dura Ace Chain and Cassette
> Speedplay Zero Ti Pedals
> 
> Bike Weighs 14.3 lbs.
> Rider Weighs 148 lbs.


Beautiful bike Rouleur. My size....I want 

How does she ride?


----------



## dc503

I'm partial to Rolfs and I already think the Venge's look great in black, so yeah...that's a pretty badass ride.


----------



## Rouleur

*Rides Great*

Great ride. Stiffness is good. Not too harsh. Climbs well and fast on the flats.


----------



## hd tech

rouleur that is a great looing bike. At 14.3 lbs I cant see why people say the SL4 Tarmac is much lighter. Nice job on that bike.


----------



## shb77

Rouleur your bike looks awesome - am v jealous!


----------



## Rouleur

*My Tarmac SL2 was lighter...*

...but not by much. I think my Tarmac at its lightest was under 14lbs.. I am no climber and for the races I do, this bike does great. Sadly, my SL2 got crunched and was converted into a toilet paper holder by the ingenious elves at my LBS. Ignominious end of a great bike. Couple more pics of the Venge.


----------



## Bjorn

Rouleur: Great looking bike! Saw that the size was 54, how tall are you?

Björn


----------



## Rugergundog

I think you guys have a bike worth more than my truck........actually i know you do..........dooooffff...........drooooooooool.


----------



## Bjorn

Does anybody know how big the difference in the weight of the frame is between the S-works and the Pro Venge? 

Björn


----------



## Rouleur

*Height*

Bjorn,
I'm 5'9 1/2" thanks...short inseam.


----------



## quangtt

getting my S-works Venge HTC in 2 weeks!


----------



## stinhambo

ukbloke said:


> My body is equally out of proportion at 6'5" so I find myself on the larger frame sizes but have learned to live with it.


Woohoo another 6'5" cyclist! Such a pain in the arse hey. How much do you weigh by the way?

What bike do you ride? Sorry for all the questions (and the thread hijack) so PM me if you want. Such a treat to find another super tall cyclist!


----------



## ukbloke

stinhambo said:


> Woohoo another 6'5" cyclist! Such a pain in the arse hey. How much do you weigh by the way?
> 
> What bike do you ride? Sorry for all the questions (and the thread hijack) so PM me if you want. Such a treat to find another super tall cyclist!


I'm also 6'5" riding Specialized - we should start our own thread!


----------



## stinhambo

ukbloke said:


> I'm also 6'5" riding Specialized - we should start our own thread!


Sounds like a good idea! I'm looking at Specialized (Allez or Secteur). Not sure if I need a BG Fit due to my height or if a basic fitout would be enough.

What model and size are you riding? (Appreciating that our body stats won't be equal!)


----------



## ukbloke

stinhambo said:


> What model and size are you riding? (Appreciating that our body stats won't be equal!)


I'm riding a Tarmac Pro SL, size 58. I wouldn't recommend that in general for someone of our height, but that is what works for me.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Is it me, or do all of the Project Black VENGEs pictured look like they have glossy clearcoat? Mine is definitely Matte Clear.


----------



## jsedlak

^ the early run was glossy.


----------



## Bjorn

Is there some kind of coating over the white logo on the matte black Venges? 

Is there any chance that the logos will start to come off?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Bjorn said:


> Is there some kind of coating over the white logo on the matte black Venges?
> 
> Is there any chance that the logos will start to come off?


NO chance that the logos will fall off.

The matte black finish *IS* a clear coat, not raw. While most bikes have a glossy clear, few use this style of matte clear (My Look 695SR also has a matte clear, but much more fragile).


----------



## Bjorn

BikeArmsRace said:


> NO chance that the logos will fall off.
> 
> The matte black finish *IS* a clear coat, not raw. While most bikes have a glossy clear, few use this style of matte clear (My Look 695SR also has a matte clear, but much more fragile).


Ok, so it is a matte clear coat? It looks like it is a raw carbon frame without any coating over the logos. If there wasn't any coating the logos could come of when washing and cleaning I guess.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Bjorn said:


> Ok, so it is a matte clear coat? It looks like it is a raw carbon frame without any coating over the logos. If there wasn't any coating the logos could come of when washing and cleaning I guess.


Yup. Matte Clearcoat.


----------



## msg98

I'm 6'6''. do you guys think i'm still 61 or need to go for 64? 
looking for secteur or roubaix.
thx


----------



## will2007

Specialized bike tend to have relatively long HT and TT. I am 6'3" and feel great on a 58 (venge and tarmac). The roubaix will have an even taller HT. Either frame would work for you. I personally like the fit of a slightly smaller stem than a larger frame with a short stem. For me I think the smaller frame handles better. Each to his own though...


----------



## BrothersEmpire

Vthee has a great setup. The 0 degree stem make SUCH a big difference. It looks fast and sleek, where as some other stems that have a rise ruin that race feel of the geometry. Though i know fit is just as important (actually more important) than aesthetics. Just saying is all... haha 

i dream of one of these bikes, but here is Aus we pay way too much for this kind of stuff.


----------



## jacaco

i have and inseam of 81.5 cm...i have seen pictures of a specialized venge in size 52 and what i realized is the slooping is real high...(to be sincere the frame is not as beuty in that size...so iam thinking in the size 54...maybe with a shorter stem 90 mm.) .i mean, will i the seatpost be long enough to fit my inseam (i have the top of the saddle at 72.5 cm from the center of the crankset)
i do not like wearing too spacers....and i am not and expert chosing sizes, so i am asking for help from someone who will really know about this....(sorry my english i am and spanish rider and nobody in my forum is able to answer me...)

thkns for answering so fast


----------

